# Ear Rash/Infection



## phillyhound (Aug 24, 2012)

Astro was diagnosed with a yeast infection in his right ear a few months ago. We treated it with Ottomax (sp?) from the vet and cleaned with an ear wash. The infection comes and goes, but now both ears have red blotches and look irritated. Any thoughts? Should we go back to the vet or is there a tried and true product to help keep ears clean and infection free? PS we live in Philly and are on day 6 of +90 degree temps.


----------

